# K4M

## RA3CQ

.
  ,   .

http://www.midway2009.com/ 
http://www.midway2009.com/propagation/index.php

----------


## RA3CQ

, .
, new one.
 .

----------


## EY8MM

KH4    .        FO/A.     .      .

----------


## 4L5A

:-)
        73        Al 4L5A

----------


## ut7uv

in Honolulu

----------


## EY8MM

,  .      .    .    ,   . -.

----------


## UY0LL

K4M   09.00   (19.00UTC)

----------


## RW4NH

.
 73!

----------


## RA3CQ

http://twitter.com/DX_World
http://flightaware.com/live/flight/N8E
http://twitter.com/N7CQQ

 still on the couch one hour ago + N8E arrived from kiritimati over 15 hours ago = (problem to the aircraft ???)

,    .

----------


## RA3CQ

>   

?
    . 

http://twitter.com/N7CQQ

,      .
  .
    .

----------


## Terry

. , , -  .
   K4M    ,     .

----------


## ew4dx

http://www.midway2009.com/index.html
  ...

----------


## R8TX

,  ,  .

-----------------------------------
News Flash:
The entire team is in Honolulu. On Thursday when the first members were to depart to Midway we were informed of a problem with the plane involving an oil leak. We were assured it was fixable. Friday several test flights were made that determined that the repairs were unsuccessful. We are frantically searching for alternative means. We discovered yesterday that there are no available planes on the Island that are either certified to fly to Midway or large enough for us. We are negotiating with a company in California for a jet as well. The plane we original chartered is about to take off on a test flight to determine if the repairs made overnight were successful.
The team is not giving up and exploring ALL options to make this happen. Fish and Wildlife is being very supportive of our efforts but in no way will they extend the end date of our operation beyond the 19th due to the return of migratory species that have already begun to return early.

We will update this website in 5 or 6 hours when the plane returns and is checked out. We are as frustrated as you.

----------


## ew4dx

.

----------


## EY8MM

" ".  :Smile: 

    - 160, 30, 17, RTTY.   12  10.     .

----------


## RZ0AF

!

----------


## RZ0AF

?

----------


## RZ0AF

*Status:Arrived over 2 hours ago* http://flightaware.com/live/flight/N8E ?     ?

----------


## LZ1VB

> *Status:Arrived over 2 hours ago* http://flightaware.com/live/flight/N8E ?     ?


     .   ,     ,      - ,      N8E   .    .        .

----------


## RZ0AF

. ,      ,     3 ,   -     ,  " 2  ".

----------


## R3VA

The team has safely arrived on Midway Atoll at 07:00 UTC 12 OCTOBER
*At daybreak we start assembling our antennas and stations and will rush to put our stations on the air.*

 ,     SR ,       ..   10  " " (  SR)  " "  .  :Laughing:

----------


## 4L5A

Ok :-)

        73          Al 4L5A

----------


## EY8MM

,      .       .       0530Z (  ,   ),          . ,   .

----------


## RW4NH

!
  , ZL3JT   ,        14024.0  .     .
 73

----------


## ES4RZ

10.
 08:08 ,        .     .

----------


## 4L5A

73         Al 4L5A

----------


## UA4AZ

20         ,   .

----------


## rx3agd

...   !!!  !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ES4RZ

http://www.midway2009.com/kh4log.html
   .

----------


## RW4NH

> ,       -"QRZ only EU !" 
>    30 New one #309 ! Yeesss!


 , , 16-      :-))
    17   " "...   ?
 - -  RTTY  :-))
 73!

----------


## EY8MM

,  .      .     .     4  .  .

----------


## RV4CT

"  "!   :Very Happy:       -     30-,   .   20-     .   -  -! 20- SSB/CW, 17- CW/SSB -     !    -      FT5GA!  -  FT5GA " ",   -  ""   !   - !      ( ,    ),   30-      -,  ,  -    30  !    ,    -   100 !  ,     30-.

----------


## R3VA

> ,  .


Today we are erecting the battle creek and *2 titanex low band antennas* so look for us on LF. Also we expect *rtty on 30 mtrs*. First logs uploaded there are some internet issues here so the logs may not be complete. 
  !



> .     .


 ,   ""   !
    ,  !



> .


 "" (UA3-UA4)   15   ! hi



> "  "!


   ,      ( ) !
   18145 - ()  -  , ""  +/-1  .    ,  
  SSB  17   .

----------


## rv3mi

> :(
>    ,  
>  .....
> 
> RA1WU    Leo


  ,   morse runner    "LID's" :-)

 20- CW  7 UTC   ,   SSB        ( ).

----------


## RU3OW

30         20.00 .     ,     ..    . 73!  .

----------


## ES4RZ

,  20-     5   9    ,   ,     .
   30-  9 ,  .

----------


## R8TX

,    80.

Upd:   80 CW/SSB,      :Smile:      RTTY     :Smile:

----------


## RA3CQ

.
 40     -.
    USA,    .

----------


## ua3aif

-  ,    .

----------


## RA3CQ

40  30  "" .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

40 ,     7021.
,   -  JA7ZXC, , 
   ...

----------


## UA9KZ

> JA7ZXC, , 
> 
>    ...


   .
       .
        .

----------


## ES4RZ

,         +50.
    .
 ,     40 .  :Smile: 
    ? (9V1YC)
   .

----------


## RA3CQ

, .
, ,    ,          .
,     JA  W (      ),  EU   .
    ,    .
USA-     .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*RA3CQ*
,

----------


## Alex rw9wt

"  "
   ...

----------


## RW4NH

> 40  30  ""


 !
   40   ,    :Sad: 
   30-     - ...
         10104.0,  8-10z.  RTTY  30-,   ..  .
 73!

----------


## RW4NH

73!

----------


## UA0IT

,      17 =)),    20,   ,       : RV8XO , UA9IT ((, UA7TZ, RK0TM, UA6V, RV5QA...

----------


## EY8MM

> RX4HZZ  160  _


 !  ,   06Z .    160.  :Smile:  

 .     qso  160.

----------


## RZ0AF

> RX4HZZ  160


 8O ,   ...

----------


## RA1WU

"only EU",   ,
   EU  "" :(
 7.004 - , 10.104 
. 

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## ES4RZ

,    4.30   20-  9+  .      . ,    *QRZ EU HI, HI*.      .
,   25       .

----------


## RU3OW

17 RTTY  8.00     ,    US and JA.  .    ,    , .

----------


## rv6ljk

20 . 04.26 Z CW    .  06 Z    599,   .     . 
     .  40 .        GP .  20      SSB  CW.

----------


## ES4RZ

09:17 15.10.09.

----------


## R8TX

45  - 4 QSO - 80 CW/SSB, 30  40 CW,   .  30 RTTY   160 CW.     :Smile:     ( )      21   .

----------


## va2wdq

> ?
>   -   ,   .
>     .


 ,    .         25- -? ,    -  .   ,   .  4,      "" .       .    !

  ,       .   4   40-        4-5.          .      CQ NA,     .       EU, SA, ASIA, JA  .. -     .  .   .          new one)))

73!

----------


## UR0MC

160     :Smile: 
     .

----------


## EY8MM

" "  .   .      160.  TU  .   18Z         .     .

----------


## EY8MM

....  !

----------


## UA0IT

160.   ?

----------


## VK5MAV

> *VK5MAV*         ,  ?


 !!! :-)    -       - .
  -   . , ,  .
          .

----------


## RZ0AF

,  .

----------


## RZ0AF

> 4   40-        4-5.          .      CQ NA,     .


      ?     ,      ..
  80  Max  .  NA,   JA.      (UA3TCJ)   CQ EU.  , ,   ,     .

----------


## UR0MC

160 m      UR1MC

----------


## K6VHF

.... !

----------


## RW4NH

> 15- SSB!  !


 !
 , -   21   !
      8, 8:12  .  7-8 .  15    ,    21295    ""  :Sad: .
     15- .
 73 GL

----------


## R3VA

40- (CW)  Log-e! QSO  12:25z        USA ,  " "  split,   .
 SSB       7078.... ! Hi 
  20.  QSO RU3ST (  10    ).
  15 SSB  ""    04:45-05:15z,    55!
 (  )

----------


## RV4CT

top-band! :-) ,    80-,    !   , ..  !   40    !

----------


## RD4WM

> top-band! :-) ,    80-,    !   , ..  !   40    !


100%  QSO.    ,   , ,   -    .     -  ,       .

73  RD4WM.

----------


## RV4CT

TO RD4WM:
, !    90   !   :Laughing:    ,   !

----------


## UT7EV

RV4CT    80 ?

----------


## UT7EV

31   80 .

----------


## RV4CT

! Yesss! :-)

----------


## UA0IT

80.  SSB?

----------


## Alex rw9wt

30  CW.
   NA

----------


## Alex rw9wt

3510

----------


## Alex rw9wt

single side  40  -   7182

----------


## RV9CX

50  -  .   ...  ,        (    ),      ...



> 3510


 -  , )))          .

----------


## rv3mi

80 CW
:-)
 !

----------


## RV4CT

40- !   -  160  15! :-)

----------


## RV9CPK

80-      .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

30         -   ...
  80       .
 -     100   80  CW     VK6AA VK6DXI ZM2M   5-7

----------


## Alex rw9wt

30        UA1A.

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*RV9CX*
 rn6by -  .
    .

----------


## R3VA

> -    .    8   .


,       15 (  ) ?
 05Z  CW   .

----------


## ES4RZ

20-,   .
   .     6   15,   .
,   ,    20-. :(
     ES1QD -        ,      .

----------


## RD4WM

-,    160   RU4WM.     :-) ( ) .   160  .   ,   .      .    20 FT5WO . New one.

73!  RD4WM.

----------


## RA1WU

,  
,      
 RA1W? RA1,     , 
-      :(

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## UA0IT

> ,  
> ,      
>  RA1W? RA1,     , 
> -      :(
> 
> RA1WU   Leo


      DX` ,    ,   ....?
   ?... 
        RA1,  ?

----------


## ut7uv

LoTW  4 QSO 80/40/30/20m

----------


## rx9fw

-  .  UT7UV -  ?
  FT5GA  FO/G3BJ .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

,     .

----------


## R3VA

> ,     .


  (  ) ""  LoTW , ,     .
  New one  4-    :!: 
Direct QSL  .  :?

----------


## RW4NH

> New one  4-   
> 
> Direct QSL  .


,  cfm RTTY.
  73!

----------

